# حمل مخطط يوضح نظام تكييف مركزي لبرج مكون من 100 طابق



## mamdouh2006 (8 أغسطس 2008)

حملت لكم رسم يوضح نظام التكييف المركزي لبرج 100 طابق وهو مخطط تعاقدي
و من الممكن ان يتم تعديله ليتناسب مع الشخص المعني (المقاول او المصمم في حاله وجود تعديلات)
ليصبح مخطط تنفيذي بعد ذلك


----------



## hasona8040 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## maxjan (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ولكن عندي طلب صغير لو ممكن المشروع مفصل بالاوتوكاد


----------



## hado (8 أغسطس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو خليل طه (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل و حبذا لو يوجد ملف اتوكاد


----------



## Sabtooh (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز ولكن هذا عمل غير متكامل وهذا يسمى بالرسم المبدئي وليس الرسم النهائي للمبنى ونتمنى لك المزيد والمزيد ...


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amr fathy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى العزيز
بصراحة وبدون زعل أنا مافهمتش حاجة من الموضوع
ده يمكن لأننى مش متخصص فى التكييف المركزى
وتقبل أرق تحياتى


----------



## راعي شبوة (21 يناير 2009)

و الله و سلم و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## bobstream (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي ممدوح


----------



## فيدورا (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (23 يناير 2009)

جزال الله كل خير


----------



## marou (24 يناير 2009)

merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## zanitty (15 فبراير 2009)

طب ما تعمل واجب اكبر من كده و حط لنا الملف فى صيغه اوتوكاد عشان ممكن نستفيد منه بلوكات او اى حاجه
البى دى اف نتفرج عليه و بس لكن مش ممكن نستفيد منه فى حاجه


----------



## maxjan (15 فبراير 2009)

أكيد طبعا الاخ zanitty عنده حق الاوتوكاد أفضل بكتير


----------



## dido067 (15 فبراير 2009)

mamdouh2006 قال:


> حملت لكم رسم يوضح نظام التكييف المركزي لبرج 100 طابق وهو مخطط تعاقدي
> و من الممكن ان يتم تعديله ليتناسب مع الشخص المعني (المقاول او المصمم في حاله وجود تعديلات)
> ليصبح مخطط تنفيذي بعد ذلك


 

شكرا أخي العزيز المخطط المرفق عباره عن riser diagram و ليس تصميم كامل و لكنه هو مخطط جيد فعلا.


----------



## zanitty (16 فبراير 2009)

dido067 قال:


> شكرا أخي العزيز المخطط المرفق عباره عن riser diagram و ليس تصميم كامل و لكنه هو مخطط جيد فعلا.


يا ريت لو حد عنده مخططات فيها بلوكات ماكينات او دفيوزارات او او او يحطهلنا عشان تعم الفائده و له جزيل الشكر و الثواب


----------



## mohamed mech (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## yaser hhh (8 مارس 2009)

مشطور اخى الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بالظ (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخ ممدوح..........


----------



## هشام سعيد مصطفى (10 مارس 2009)

god bless uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م/وفاء (10 مارس 2009)

شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبوسمش (10 مارس 2009)

*الففففف شكوووووورررررررررر*


----------



## حسام محمد (21 مارس 2009)

يسلمو شكرا كتير الك ع هالمشاركة الحلوة


----------



## leader1000 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محلق (30 يونيو 2009)

المشاركة راااااااااااااائعة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيما هيما (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير مشكورين واسال الله ان يوفقنا ويوفقكم دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

للزميل الذي يسأل عن تشغيل متناوب لاربعة اجهزة تكييف يمكنك استخدام تايمر على القاطع الرئيسي لكل جهازين و تبرمج التايم بحيث يتعاقبام في التشغيل 
و ربنا يوفقك وطمئنا


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الملف


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 يناير 2010)

عمل جيد
مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## eyadinuae (2 يناير 2010)

ممتاز والله يا اخي هذا واضح شغل الامارات ... شكرا لك اخي


----------



## محمدماياتي (21 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة عمل ممتاز والى الامام ولكن لوتشرح لنا بعض الأختصارات الهندسية على الشروع التي تترافق مع كل مشروع


----------



## tota2006 (21 يناير 2010)

mamdouh2006 قال:


> حملت لكم رسم يوضح نظام التكييف المركزي لبرج 100 طابق وهو مخطط تعاقدي
> و من الممكن ان يتم تعديله ليتناسب مع الشخص المعني (المقاول او المصمم في حاله وجود تعديلات)
> ليصبح مخطط تنفيذي بعد ذلك


سبحان اللة وبحمدة


----------



## سمير شربك (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المخطط الفائدة منه كبيرة


----------



## ابوالبدر (22 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (23 يناير 2010)

ششششششكككرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا يازميلنا الكريم اللي نفسي فيه ان الزملاء يحاولوا يعملوا مخطط تنفيذي للمشروع على انه نوع من التدريب الذاتي و اللي عنده سؤال بعد كده او راي يقوله 
الكلام لكل من هو مبتدئ
وفقكم الله


----------



## احمد قراض (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على العمل الرائع


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## jamal_air (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وأتمنى أن أعمل على متل هذه المشاربع


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## thaeribrahem (13 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا*


----------



## mohamed mech (13 يوليو 2011)

المخطط بصيغة الاتوكاد فى المرفقات
المخطط يحتاج الى بعض المراجعة و الاستكمال حتى يصبح مثل ملف ال pdf تماما
هحاول أكمله و ارفعه مرة اخرى
ياريت المشرف ينقلة فى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## أبن الوطن (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا موضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hsfarid (15 يوليو 2011)

لو امكن ارسال كل المشروع اوتوكاد يكون مفيد لنا جميع اخى الكريم


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## reda sarhan (13 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## zizo_mam (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا غالي


----------

